# 16year old won't revise for GCSEs !!



## 4 boys

This is just a quick post as I'm so stressed at the moment :cry:

I've not posted on here for over a year as things have been hectic :wacko:

My son has just gone 16 and he's got his GCSEs next month so basically 4 month to revise.

My problem is he doesn't seem to care and just won't revise. I've tried and tried to help him but he just not interested..

I need to come back to post as my little one is late going to bed but I'd just like to know if anyone going through this tough time little reassurance might stop me stressing :shrug:

Thanx mums :hugs:


----------



## Nibblenic

There is no nice way to put this, but is he clever enough that he will get away with now revising?

Obviously some people need to work hard to be academically average and some people dont. If he falls into the later I wouldnt put too much pressure on him, im sure he'll be getting enough at school. 

What does he want to do after school? What grades does he need do move on to the next step? Is he likely to achieve those without revision? 

I could have worked harder and gotten 'better' grades fro my Gcses but at the end of the day I did enough to get onto my A level course.


----------



## bbbbbbb811

I agree with the above, my children aren't old enough yet but I didn't revise for my GCSEs and passed all mine with Bs. Although, looking back as my older self, I wish I had revised and seen what I could of achieved if I put more effort in!!


----------



## .Mrs.B.

What is he doing instead?

If he's out with friends / or a girlfriend a lot you could arrange a space for them to study together.

If it's something like computer games you could compromise that 1 hour of study gets 1 hour of games etc.


----------



## Boomerslady

I have to admit I didn't revise either! I hated exams and thought I was learning enough at school, I think I got 1 a* about 5 bs, 4 c and 1 d so not too bad! Especially considering I only knuckled down in year 11 (year 9 and 10 I got suspended 8 times and was hardly there!).

Like a pp said what's he doing instead?


----------



## loeylo

I'm a teacher. In my opinion, if he won't revise he won't revise. As a parent all you can do is encourage him, but there is no way to force him. It also could put him off learning if he sees it as a negative or a punishment. If he doesn't get the results he hoped for, maybe that will be the kick up the backside he needs to encourage him to do better in future.


----------



## 4 boys

loeylo said:


> I'm a teacher. In my opinion, if he won't revise he won't revise. As a parent all you can do is encourage him, but there is no way to force him. It also could put him off learning if he sees it as a negative or a punishment. If he doesn't get the results he hoped for, maybe that will be the kick up the backside he needs to encourage him to do better in future.

I'm glad you said those words because that's exactly what his teachers have said.
At the moment he's grading C on most subjects so it's peace of mind but his teachers are saying he should be aiming for B.
He's just done mocks and got C but he's no interest in studies.
He wants to do apprenticeships in construction his heart is just leave school and work but I said just study and try aim higher so you have something to fall back on if you don't get into construction.
He stays back everyday for intervention for a hour to help improve grades. But like at home he just can't be bothered.
Honestly he doesn't go out through week with friends he no time and weekends he just stays on iPad or I took his phone of him due to constantly been on it and won't do any revision he'd rather be on phone.

The thing is he could have no gadgets still stay home not go out and stills won't pick up a book of do anything with school.


----------



## Pearls18

I didn't really "revise" I used to cram right before an exam, it got me right through university (good grades). Everyone learns differently and I found my school at least didn't really take that into account, it was a very rigid, arduous, OTT method in my opinion. I could never revise for exams months in advance, id forget! I needed the pressure too. I would trust him to do it his way, how has he done in the past in previous exams?


----------



## Pearls18

(I did way better in my real exams than mocks, I wasn't putting in full effort for practice exams...)


----------



## sabby52

My eldest never really revised and he got 6Bs and 4Cs. Some people just dont need to revise, I wish mine would have pit in a bit more effort because he was predicted 2A*, 7As and 1B, so if he revised then he could have done much better but he got to do what he wanted with the grades he got so he was happy.


----------



## 4 boys

I hope he does good I'm not expecting A's but I know he's capable of getting at least B's.
I'm just stressed and struggling with his attitude and I'm not bothered arguments:growlmad:

I've spoken again to head of year teacher he's reassured me and spoke again with my son just to support him and I honestly have but I can't help anymore.

His dad took his mobile phone off him cos of how he won't do anything school wise.
We've said once GCSEs are finished he can have it back. It's a going to be a tough 6wk till exams start so wish me luck :wacko:


----------



## 4 boys

Any other mums with teenage GCSEs approaching??


----------

